# Junkers Automatic Mini-Review



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Chose this recently as a birthday gift to myself. It's a my first new-new watch in a couple of years and as I haven't noticed much about Junkers on here I thought I would post a few pics (I need a macro lens badly) and my thoughts.

Made by Point-tec in Germany (they also make Zeppelin watches), It's quite a 'piloty' design with a homage to Hugo Junkers and is marked 'Special Edition' there is no overt clue as to a limited run (more on that later).










With my ultra skinny wrists most watches look too big (hence no wrist shots!) At 40mm (minus crown) it wears quite big. There is minimal besel to speak of so it gives the impression of a very 'open' face. The case is brushed stainless steel and the finish is very fine, consistency of the finish looks good. The crystal is flat and made from mineral glass as far as I can tell. There doesn't appear to be an anti-reflective coating. The face printing is of high quality with good lume (also applied to the hour & minutes but not seconds).










I've noticed some inconsistencies between internet images and the watch I received. The winder is flat edged and a little sharp (the only real annoyance for me) and also there are three silver studs under Hugo Junkers name. Some promotional images have no studs, some one. Could this hint at a limited run or possibly it's just random!?










There is a display back, I normally like these on mechanical watches but you could forgo one here, as there's not much to see (though it's always good to see the beating heart). The movement is pretty plain, with only a little decoration. The Miyota movement is relatively inexpensive as far as I can tell (they also do this watch with an ETA which doubles the price), this cheapness is a little noticeable when changing the date or time as the stem is very 'light' with little resistance or feeling of heft. On the positive side the tick and rotor are almost silent.




























So all in all, for around 200 of your english pounds I'm pretty pleased with my new purchase. It's a handsome watch which I shall look forward to wearing often. I've not tested it, it tells the time! But seems pretty accurate over the last week or so, to around 40-50secs.

The Good:

Well made for it's price point (except - see below). A step down from my Tissot PRC 200, but looks the part and feels good on wearing.

Obscurity of the brand.

Good lume, (should last most of the night)

Slightly quirky styling (which I like)

The Bad:

Nasty soft leather strap with deployment clasp. I've replaced mine already with something much nicer!

Sharp edge to the winder/stem.

'Lightness' in adjusting the movement.

The styling around the date is slighlty out with the date window.

Perhaps the face is a little cluttered.

No lume on the seconds hand (is this possible?!)

Rating 7.5/10

:thumbup:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice write-up - not bad for Â£200

It would probably look nice on a black/red NATO or a black leather strap with red stitching


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

ed335d said:


> Nice write-up - not bad for Â£200
> 
> It would probably look nice on a black/red NATO or a black leather strap with red stitching


That's a really good shout, thanks I'll definitely keep that in mind


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My type of watch, very nice indeed. If it didn't have the "Hugo Junkers" logo above 6, and, the "automatic" logo at 3 was moved to replace it then I'd struggle to fault it.


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a good review and a nice watch :thumbup:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Wrist shot!


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Wrist shot!


No chance! Girly wrists make it look beyond silly! :-o


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I really like some of these Junkers models. This one looks nice, my only nigggle would be that I'm not a fan of the open dates. What sort of strap are you thinking of for it?


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

dowsing said:


> I really like some of these Junkers models. This one looks nice, my only nigggle would be that I'm not a fan of the open dates. What sort of strap are you thinking of for it?


At the moment I have a black 'TSS Titan CS' on it. This works well as the strap is nice and thick.


----------

